
Ask HN: Tools for Cooperation - julienreszka
Do you know any good tools for allowing cooperation between people?
======
tony
Notion - [https://notion.so](https://notion.so) \- wiki for orgs

Slack - [https://slack.com](https://slack.com) \- chat

Trello - [https://trello.com](https://trello.com) \- cards / prioritization

Figma - [https://www.figma.com/](https://www.figma.com/) \- interface design /
wireframes

GitHub / Gitlab - source code server / pull requests

tmate - [https://www.figma.com/](https://www.figma.com/) \- share terminal
over internet

~~~
0x54MUR41
I think the link for tmate should be [https://tmate.io/](https://tmate.io/)

------
thecrazygm
I have used dropbox paper to collab on things in realtime, but not sure what
kind of reply you were looking for.

------
zzo38computer
I think that it depend what you need to cooperate with.

